# Supermicro X10SAE Watchdog

## Buffoon

I have this motherboard, it has hardware watchdog. How can I figure out what watchdog timer to enable in kernel? I could enable all of them as modules and try them out ... there got to be an easier way? No?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Buffoon,

You have 

```
Chipset     Intel® C226 Express PCH
```

so I'll bet a bacon buttie it will be one of the Intel watchdog timers.

----------

## Buffoon

Intel TCO it is not. Have to give up for today.

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

Not that I have ever used a watchdog timer in Linux, but I noticed the following:

 *Quote:*   

> One option to identify the watchdog hardware, if your motherboard maker has not listed it, is to install the lm-sensors package for temperature, voltage, etc, monitoring. On a typical Ubuntu machine you can install this with:
> 
>     apt-get install lm-sensors
> 
> Once installed, run the 'sensors-detect' script to find out what hardware you have, as often there is a watchdog timer built in to the chip. By default, the watchdog modules are black-listed because some of them start automatically (hence the machine would spontaneously reboot if the watchdog daemon was not running correctly). This list, at least for Ubuntu 12.04, is given in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-watchdog.conf  Some professional style of board support IPMI and the driver for that also needs to be specially loaded, see, for example, this Ubuntu IPMI example.

 

Source: http://www.sat.dundee.ac.uk/psc/watchdog/watchdog-configure.html

Perhaps that would narrow it down for you.

I also see that Supermicro Support has several FAQs regarding WDTs:

http://www.supermicro.com/support/faqs/results.cfm?id=74

So perhaps the first thing to do would be to contact their Tech Support via their Web site.

----------

## andonuts

Assuming you're using the non-AMT watchdog, try enabling CONFIG_W83627HF_WDT. It appears to work fine on my X10SAE board.

----------

